
Show HN: Libpackagebuild – generate Debian/Pacman/RPM packages from your Go app - majewsky
https://github.com/holocm/libpackagebuild
======
majewsky
This used to be part of holo-build [1], but I figured this might also be
useful for other programs, so I pulled it out into a library.

[1] [https://github.com/holocm/holo-build](https://github.com/holocm/holo-
build)

